# Warm Weather and Storm?



## skierbum (Feb 22, 2011)

So Thursday it's supposed to be 36, and 38 on Friday.  

Will the the warm weather soften the snow enough to open up the trails that had to close ?

On to the storm  : Tuesday, March 1st is when it's supposed to hit. I know it's early, but Accuweather is predicting 6.5 inches for Southern VT.

Maybe winter isn't over... :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Depends on where you are.  They are forecasting snow up here in Northern Vermont (and maybe a mix).


----------



## skierbum (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm gonna be at Killington.

The main question i have though, is whether the warm weather predicted for Thursday and Friday will soften the terrain up enough to open the trails that can't see a groomer and/or have bumps. 

Thanks


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2011)

skierbum said:


> I'm gonna be at Killington.
> 
> The main question i have though, is whether the warm weather predicted for Thursday and Friday will soften the terrain up enough to open the trails that can't see a groomer and/or have bumps.
> 
> Thanks



Some fresh snow would do the same. No need to rush spring ...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2011)

36-38 will not soften the snow, no. It would have to be much warmer or have direct and prolonged sun. Southern New England areas might have some softening but northern New England will need to bank on new snow (fingers crossed).


----------

